# Folding Stool. trevetts



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

I first saw these little stool when visiting an Amish friend. He sent us four of them. Then on the Forum someone saw the plans and built one. 

Well I have wanted to build one from the first time I saw one and except for plugs in the screw holes one walnut one is finished, two mahogany are rough cut and at least one maple and one cherry are in the works. Why so many? Plan to donate them for the youth money raiser for missions in a month or two. I would like to have a flag display case done by then also. Did I mention some 10-15 trivets I am working on. 

Throw in the down stairs bath and store room, maybe it is time to :stop:, or maybe I could become the :big_boss: and get someone else to help, well that ain't going to happen so I will just have to "get-er-done".

Sorry for the poor quality, it's just too tired out right now!!!!

There are a few things I need to work through with the computer to get it to cooperate with me so I can post the early pics, being all the projects are underway already.

Pic 1 & 4 are the stools Pic 1 being three of the Jigs I made to make the stools.
Pic 2 are some of the trivets glued up.
Pic 3 These are two of the flag display jigs I am developing to achieve consistancy on the cases

I will break out the flag case into a new thread, the trivets , I'll show those when done. This is about all I can handle for now!!!


----------



## DerekO (Jan 20, 2010)

Nice looking stools. 

For some odd reason I haven't even been thinking of the possibility of wood working results that moved other than doors on hinges. 

The only flag case I want is the one my brother has. It has grandpas flag in it.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

You've been very busy Jerry! Great stuff! I'm going to make one of those stools one day.


----------



## rwyoung (Aug 3, 2008)

Lookin' good Jerry! But don't work so yourself to a frazzle and make a mistake because you are tired.


----------



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

Looks like you've been busy Jerry. I like that stool. I found a video of a guy making a similar one.

Watch "Make a step stool with free Craigslist wood!" Video at WoodWorkers Guild of America


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

*Progress is being made.*

There are three finishing now. I intend to do one in maple, than do another walnut and mahogany and maybe one in cherry. There sure seems to be more to getting them to operate properly than I first thought. I made a jig but am not happy with it so far. The Pic 1-5 show the jigs I am using, I will get better pic of how they work for next time. Pics 6 & 7 show something in the cherry beats me what it is. Pics are the three stools in finishing.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Jerry those are some very stylish jigs! Great work!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks Rusty

Thanks,,, that makes it very simple 

=======



RustyW said:


> Looks like you've been busy Jerry. I like that stool. I found a video of a guy making a similar one.
> 
> Watch "Make a step stool with free Craigslist wood!" Video at WoodWorkers Guild of America


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Now I know how the Amish make them so fast.


----------



## DerekO (Jan 20, 2010)

Your jigs look better than my completed work  (won't say how bad my jigs look)


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Wish to make one observation regarding using these as step stools, very unsteady so be cautious.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

While the stool in the video is an excellent example of one way to build these little stools, it will not quite produce the stool that I am looking for. Lord knows I wish it were that easy. I have three completed with two to go. The three are walnut, cherry and mahogany. 

Pic 1 is of the three, sorry for the dust. You may notice there is no end grain of the dowels showing.
Pic 2 is the mahogany. 
Pic 3&4 these are examples of my first try at this type plugging. I have a ways to go.
Pic 5&6 Does anyone know what causes this type of coloring in Cherry?

These open and close without binding, that would not do well with the finish. I wanted to produce something that someone would be willing to buy at the youth fund raiser at church.

I would caution again anyone that would use one of these as a stepping stool.

It is being a busy time and will be and will continu to be so in as much as I still want to build two more stools, one maple and one oak, plus two flag display cases, one walnut and one cherry or oak.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Those look awesome Jerry. I like the Mahagony one the best.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Well I sold the cherry one and am building a new one for the youth. Pic 1 is the maple, pic 2-3 is the wood for the cherry, and the pink running through seat on this one is interesting. In the next few days I will be assembling a mahogany, cherry, walnut stool and oak stool.


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

I like them all! And they look so heavy duty. I see why someone would be tempted to stand on them.

Nice work.

Thanks for taking time to post some photos. Your pictures are getting better too!


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

I stand on every one I make, I weigh 218 lbs, less than a year ago anyway. They hold the weight OK just not stable.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

The fund raiser is this Saturday. I have 5 stools and one flag-display case to turn in tomorrow. For now here they are;


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Jerry I am sure they are going to be a hit at the fund raiser! Expect more orders!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jerry

Very nice job on the BP stools 

====



xplorx4 said:


> The fund raiser is this Saturday. I have 5 stools and one flag-display case to turn in tomorrow. For now here they are;


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Was looking over this post. Ever so tired your post is------well just not right? OK, I showed the walnut and cherry twice and the maple 0, so here is the maple: haha: :haha: Just had to post the mahogany again, as you move it under the light it really is something!!


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Went down to the shop just a bit ago, sure seems empty, I think I'm getting way to close to my work!!:haha::haha:


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Naw, Jerry.. It's just Spring time.. Shop time!! ..and mankind's instinctive need to create more sawdust! 

Those look great, Jerry... I'm sure they'll be a hit!


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

BigJimAK said:


> Naw, Jerry.. It's just Spring time.. Shop time!! ..and mankind's instinctive need to create more sawdust!
> 
> Those look great, Jerry... I'm sure they'll be a hit!


Just gotta love a comedian!!!


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

I would take advantage of this time to do a good spring cleaning and build that extra storage you have been meaning to get to.

I know I sure would.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

timbertailor said:


> I would take advantage of this time to do a good spring cleaning and build that extra storage you have been meaning to get to.
> 
> I know I sure would.


Some folks think I spring house clean every week, if not every day!! The storage, now that’s a thought. I will need to start in the store room to move enough stuff so as to work in the downstairs to make room to ------here we go again. :nhl_checking::nhl_checking:


----------

